# Nvidia Ampere Gaming GPU's blockieren Mining - Turing als Mining und Compute GPU



## Philairflow (15. Februar 2018)

Es gibt erste Gerüchte aus China dass Nvidia etwas gegen den sterbenden Consumer Markt bei Grafikkarten unternimmt.

Angeblich wird Nvidia zwei getrennte Serien vorstellen. Ampere für Gaming und Turing für Mining. Ampere wird Mining auf Hardware-Level blockieren:

Report: Nvidia Ampere GPUs Will Deliberately Block Mining At Hardware Level | SegmentNext

传NVIDIA 4月12日发布Ampere架构新显卡，硬件层面屏蔽挖矿 - 超能网

Diese Entscheidung würde auch das fehlen von Volta erklären. Volta wurde quasi aufgespalten in Gaming und Mining/Compute. Diese Entscheidung würde Sinn machen, denn Nvidia hat großes Interesse am GPU Consumer Markt. Im Gegensatz zu AMD beliefert man keinen Konsolenhersteller. Nvidia will dass der Gaming Markt am PC bestehen bleibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher könnte Nvidia Mining auf Geforce blocken (via Integer?) und mit Turing ein Mining Produkt anbieten (volle Unterstützung, optimierter Speicher, keine Bildausgänge usw.). Die Preise können sich dann getrennt entwickeln. AMD's Anteile im Consumer Markt würden weiter sinken.


----------



## shadie (15. Februar 2018)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie man das lösen will wenn die Gerüchte wirklich stimmen.

Nicht das die GPU nach 5-6 Stunden Dauersuchten auf einmal einfach ausgeht.
Oder bei Videoschnittsoftware die für bestimmte Effekte die GPU mit nutzt......

naja abwarten wie es so wird und ob sich die Gerüchte bewahrheiten.


----------



## Philairflow (15. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht über integer performance? Das könnten Miner dann nicht mehr umgehen. Und für Games ist das nicht relevant.

AMD destroys Nvidia at Bitcoin mining, can the gap ever be bridged?  - ExtremeTech


----------



## Obstundgemuese (15. Februar 2018)

Das wäre ein feiner Zug von Nvidia. Ich hoffe die Gerüchte bewahrheiten sich. Verdammtes Mining.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Februar 2018)

Philairflow schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu AMD beliefert man keinen Konsolenhersteller. Nvidia will dass der Gaming Markt am PC bestehen bleibt.



Das war mal. Die erfolgreichste, wenn auch schwächste Konsole wird von Nvidia mit Tegra-Chips versorgt.

Ich finde die Idee aber sehr interessant. Ergibt Sinn, das mit dem klaren Schnitt. Somit ergeben die umherschwirrenden Codenamen plötzlich Sinn.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Philairflow (15. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das war mal. Die erfolgreichste, wenn auch schwächste Konsole wird von Nvidia mit Tegra-Chips versorgt.
> 
> Ich finde die Idee aber sehr interessant. Ergibt Sinn, das mit dem klaren Schnitt. Somit ergeben die umherschwirrenden Codenamen plötzlich Sinn.
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Die Switch habe ich völlig übersehen. Jedoch sollte der Tegra Chip günstig sein. Und irgendwie ist das auch ein anderer Markt als PS4/XBox. Darum ist die Switch auch so erfolgreich.

Ich denke daher die Überlegung ist trotz der Switch noch schlüssig.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2018)

Frage mich, wie man das blockieren will, ohne das es Leistung kostet. 

Schließlich kann man die Software auch anpassen.


----------



## Philairflow (15. Februar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Frage mich, wie man das blockieren will, ohne das es Leistung kostet.
> 
> Schließlich kann man die Software auch anpassen.



Vielleicht indem man bestimmte compute features für die Geforce blockt, welche aber für Spiele irrelevant sind. Zum Beispiel sowas wie "funnel shifter":

AMD destroys Nvidia at Bitcoin mining, can the gap ever be bridged?  - ExtremeTech

Die Mining Performance sollte sehr leiden, während es für Spiele egal ist, weil die das nicht nutzen.


----------



## Jibbomat (15. Februar 2018)

So ein Schritt wäre durchaus zu begrüßen.
Denke aber die Preise werden sich nicht wieder korrigieren. Eher einpendeln...


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Februar 2018)

Oder man schmeißt CUDA einfach komplett aus den Geforce Karten. Würde auch etwas bringen.


----------



## amdahl (15. Februar 2018)

Da bin ich sehr gespannt wie so eine Beschränkung funktioniert und sich vor Allem nicht umgehen lässt.
Auf Seiten der Miner ist die Motivation hoch und technisches know-how ist vorhanden. Nicht dass es zwei Wochen nach dem Launch Bios-Mods oder Bastelanleitungen gibt mit denen sich die Mining-Performance wieder herstellen lässt.


----------



## KGX (15. Februar 2018)

Philairflow schrieb:


> ... Die Preise können sich dann getrennt entwickeln. AMD's Anteile im Consumer Markt würden weiter sinken.



also werden die Preise für Grafikkarten eher steigen oder?
ohne verfügbare AMD Grafikkarten hat man doch keine Konkurrenz mehr im Consumer Markt


----------



## chaotium (15. Februar 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Da bin ich sehr gespannt wie so eine Beschränkung funktioniert und sich vor Allem nicht umgehen lässt.
> Auf Seiten der Miner ist die Motivation hoch und technisches know-how ist vorhanden. Nicht dass es zwei Wochen nach dem Launch Bios-Mods oder Bastelanleitungen gibt mit denen sich die Mining-Performance wieder herstellen lässt.



was willste basteln wenn auf der Hardware Ebene was verbaut / beschnitten wurde???
Software kannste hinbiegen, aber nicht Hardware


----------



## amdahl (15. Februar 2018)

Gut erkannt


----------



## machero (15. Februar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Frage mich, wie man das blockieren will, ohne das es Leistung kostet.



Vielleicht mit 3 1/2 GB RAM + 512 MB ?


----------



## marvin_ (15. Februar 2018)

Finde das auch extrem interessant. Ähnliche Ansatze hat ja schon auch Amd gezeigt, welche sich aber anscheinend nicht so durchgesetzt haben.
Ich hoffe auch auf die hier dargestellte Variante.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2018)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Oder man schmeißt CUDA einfach komplett aus den Geforce Karten. Würde auch etwas bringen.



Nur wird CUDA oder OCL eben auch von anderer Software verwendet.

Das einfachste wäre wohl das Mining im Treiber zu blockieren, bzw. einfach wie bei SLI auf 2 Karten zu beschränken. 
Dann würden sich die Farmen nicht mehr lohnen. 
Vor allem muss AMD mitziehen, denn die Nvidia-Karten sind nicht so stark betroffen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2018)

Wenn man Mining be/verhindern will muss man mindestens Kryptographie im Allgemeinen extrem einschränken. Wenn man bedenkt dass das klassischer Weise die Parade- und Vorzeigedisziplin von GPU-Computing ist wäre das schon ein extrem harter Schritt.


----------



## drebbin (15. Februar 2018)

Solange er dem Gaming Markt hilft.

Ich befürchte nur folgendes Szenario:
AMDs derzeit rosige Verkaufszahlen sind durch Mining begründet, nicht durch das PC-Gaming.
Wenn nVidia es schafft mit einer Schiene den Spielesektor für den PC und einer getrennten Schiene den (hoffentlich nur derzeitigen) Miningsektor abzuwickeln, dann wird AMD noch stärker in Bedrängnis geraten. So wie ich Lederjacke einschätze wird er klug genug sein den Schnitt auf Hardwareebene möglichst spät in der Produktionskette anzusiedeln um möglichst flexibel für Marktsättigung zu sorgen.


----------



## Freiheraus (16. Februar 2018)

Nicht vergessen, Fehler begeht man nicht nur unter Druck, auch im Rausch. Gier und Überlegenheitsempfinden sind nicht unbedingt bessere Lehrmeister als Angst und Stress.


----------



## Freiheraus (16. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das war mal. Die erfolgreichste, wenn auch schwächste Konsole wird von Nvidia mit Tegra-Chips versorgt.



Wie muss man "erfolgreichste" definieren bzw. welche Kriterien heranziehen um die Switch vor der PS4 zu sehen?


----------



## Cross-Flow (16. Februar 2018)

Hab nen gemischtes Gefühl bei der Sache. Was die GPU mArch angeht bin ich nicht so bewandert aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das eine Beschneidung der Compute Leistung sich auch auf die Leistung von Games auswirkt welche Compute Nutzen. Hat dies eventuell auch Auswirkungen auf die LL APIs?

Wenn dem so wäre würde der Gamingsektor in eine Zeit vor G80 bzw. GCN zurück gebombt und das möchte keiner von uns.

Derzeit brauchen die Radeons Compute Workload um ihre Leistung abrufen zu können, wenn Lederjacke dann den PC Markt mit diesen "Gaming Chips" flutet und die Spieleentwicklung angepasst wird wird es für die RTG noch düsterer.

Hmm weiterhin ist es mehr als uncool das ich ein Stück Hardware kaufe welches nicht in der Lage ist jeden Workload zu bewerkstelligen den ich ihr vorsetze. Möchte mir ungern vorschreiben lassen wofür ich meine Hardware nutzen darf ...


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Möchte mir ungern vorschreiben lassen wofür ich meine Hardware nutzen darf ...


Das hat bei GPUs mit den Workstation-Produkten allerdings sowieso Tradition.


----------



## amdahl (16. Februar 2018)

Eben, der Zug ist längst abgefahren. Und wenn es hilft dass Grafikkarten für Spieler wieder bezahlbar werden immer her damit. Wer mit GPUs zusätzlich minen will kann ja den entsprechenden Preis dafür zahlen der auch aktuell jetzt schon fällig ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2018)

Philairflow schrieb:


> Es gibt erste Gerüchte aus China dass Nvidia etwas gegen den sterbenden Consumer Markt bei Grafikkarten unternimmt.


Was wird für den Hersteller dadurch verbessert? Er müsste doch "nur" die Produktionszahlen erhöhen.
Warum sollte der quasi gleiche Chip an Spieler für 500,-€ gehen und für Miner für 750,-€? welchen
Vorteil hat Nvidia davon? Compute Grafikkarten haben erheblich aufwendigere Treiber, das verursacht
die Kosten. Sollten die neuen Mining Karten allerdings mit extra Treiber 50% schneller werden, würden
die Miner sicherlich auch höhere Preise akzeptieren.

Als nächstes Problem würden dann die Compute Nutzer auf die Barikaden gehen und, sollte AMD nicht
mitziehen, werden AMD Grafikkarten zum Gewinngeschäft schlecht hin.


----------



## amdahl (17. Februar 2018)

Die Produktion hochzufahren würde nicht helfen. Mining ist was GPUs angeht ein Fass ohne Boden. Vielleicht wenn um den Faktor 5 erhöht wird gibt es eine Entspannung, aber das wäre reichlich unrealistisch.



> Warum sollte der quasi gleiche Chip an Spieler für 500,-€ gehen und für Miner für 750,-€? welchen
> Vorteil hat Nvidia davon?


Schon heute gehen die gleichen Chips in Quadros für einen saftigen Aufpreis weg. Oder die gleichen Chips in Geforce-Karten mit Rabatt, je nachdem wie man das sehen will 
Was Nvidia davon hat ist recht offensichtlich: Gewinnoptimierung


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Februar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Wie muss man "erfolgreichste" definieren bzw. welche Kriterien heranziehen um die Switch vor der PS4 zu sehen?



Man findet bestimmt was. Interessant: PS2 vor der DS. PS4/XB1 nur unter ferner liefen und die Switch gar nicht drin:
•  Spielkonsolen - meistverkaufte Konsole weltweit bis Ende 2017 | Statista


----------



## Tekkla (17. Februar 2018)

Ist ja toll. Nur wenn Wafer und Speicher die eigentlichen Preistreiber sind, was soll das dann nützen? 

Es wäre nur gut für NVIDIA, denn damit hätten sie einen Überblick darüber, ob man eher mit den Minern oder den PC Spielern Geld verdient. Für uns als Gamer hätte das gar keinen Vorteil.


----------



## michelthemaster (18. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe AMD zieht mit bei der nächsten Generation, abgesehen von dem absurden Preis welchen ich von meiner "alten" Radeon 390 erzielen konnte, nervt dieser Mining-Kram einfach nur noch..

Eine Nvidia Karte möchte ich mir ungern (Unternehmen ist unsympathisch, Freesync-Monitor vorhanden) kaufen.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Februar 2018)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Man findet bestimmt was. Interessant: PS2 vor der DS. PS4/XB1 nur unter ferner liefen und die Switch gar nicht drin:
> •  Spielkonsolen - meistverkaufte Konsole weltweit bis Ende 2017 | Statista


 Und der legendäre Game Boy auf Platz 3 
Gibt fast niemand im Alter zwischen 15 und 40, der nie so ein Ding in den Fingern hatte xD

Die Switch ist wohl noch zu neu. Selbst wenn die in der Statistik auftauchen würde, wäre sie deshalb auf dem letzten Platz. Außerdem kommt hinzu, dass der Produktionszyklus von Geräten immer kurzlebiger wird. Produkte wie den Game Boy, die fast 10 Jahre lang weitgehend unverändert gebaut werden, wird es wohl nicht mehr geben. Das geht natürlich auch zulasten der verkauften Stückzahlen.


----------



## Tigertechnik (18. Februar 2018)

Der gute alte Gameboy und später Gameboy color *-*


----------



## Flimaas (20. Februar 2018)

Das wäre mal was.

Oder mining wird iwann einfach unprofitabel


----------



## 9maddin9 (25. Februar 2018)

Das wäre zu wünsch, dass das Mining verhindert werden kann aber ich bezweifel fast, das die Preise dadurch stark sinken werden. Von daher einmal ab warten was passiert.


----------



## bonesai (26. Februar 2018)

Ich sehe dieses Gerücht mit großer Vorsicht... Es wird immer wieder betont das man nicht mehr GPUS fertigen möchte bzw Fertigungsstrassen aufbauen weil die Miner ein unkalkulierbarer Kunde sind der jederzeit wieder wegbrechen kann.
Und dann soll ein Hersteller extra für Mining eine GPU Serie aufbauen und in der Gamer Serie diese Funktion blocken mit dem  nächsten Risiko: Niemand weiß wie lang dieser Lock tatsächlich funktionieren wird !
Am Ende kommt noch dazu das Miner diese Karten ohne Videoausgänge kaum veräußern werden können und statt diese zu kaufen vielleicht lieber auf den Gebraucht Markt gehen und sich dort eindecken, vor allem wenn man zeitnah einen neue Gaming GPU veröffentlicht... ( Somit bleibt man als Hersteller wieder auf seiner Mining Karte sitzen).
Es spricht eigentlich viel dagegen und nur ein bisschen Hoffnung der Gamer dafür das so etwas passieren wird.


----------

